# New pocket light quest.... bigger light performance in a very small light



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

I like to carry a pocket light throughout the day for misc illumination needs and am still struggling to find the "sweet spot".

I carried SF L1, LF3XT, E1b, for a little while and though great lights, I found them just a tad bulky and heavy for what I wanted.

Then in an attempt to lighten the presence in my pocket, I carried the LF2XT in the pocket for awhile. Great light. Somehow I still wanted a little more performance.

I carried an LD01 for a while (just for the heck of it.) Great light, but twist, twist, twist... and longer run performance was lacking. And all that twisting for different levels really got old for me.

*So, deciding I preferred more power in my pocket light, I've been carrying a Quark123 or QuarkAA for quite a while. Good lights with very good overall performance. Almost perfect, but still, bigger/heavier than I would prefer.*

*So, now of course, I feel I've got too much size/weight flopping around in my pocket again, so I'm thinking of trying one of the small form factor 123 or AA lights.*

The new BK125A looks appealing, and I like the ano-colors! But if it's very spot-oriented (as many JetBeams are), it won't be what I want in a pocket light. I much prefer the broad, soft illumination for a general use/indoor light. (If I want throw, I'll toss the Jet I Pro v.3 in my pocket.)

The new EZAA R5 also comes to mind, even if it is essentially a single (but programmable level through ramping) output light. I like that it doesn't require a bunch of twisting. I must be able to use a 14500 li-ion, however... not sure this is ok.

Perhaps an EZ123? I like that one continuous twist takes it from lo to high, not a repeated back and forth twisting effort. Again, must be able to use an RCR123 (16340) li-ion.

Or the EZCR2 - can it be run with a li-ion?

MiNi123 comes to mind, but I've read some not so positive reports on operational issues with that and tint is important to me so I'm a little leery of trying that, though I may. It does require numerous twists to get different levels, though, and that's what I didn't like about my LD01, so... I don't know.

Preon 1 on li-ion??? Oh yeah, twist, twist, twist. :sigh: So I guess that rules it out.

I guess I'm leaning toward the EZAA or EZ123.

I know I rambling here, but does any of this resonate with any of you?

What are your thoughts on a light which combines bigger light performance in a small/light package?


----------



## JDest (Aug 28, 2010)

DHart, you have much more experience when it comes to lights than I, and I've certainly enjoyed all your awesome pictures, so a thanks up front is required. But if you look at the Jet I Pro as a pocket light (100mm long) then I think you would be VERY well served by looking into the Zebralight SC60. It's spanking new at the moment and may not be shipping yet, but its the same size as your Jet I Pro and if, it follows Zebralight tradition, will be geared for flood over throw. It has a claimed 270 OTF which is a good amount higher than most of the pocket lights youve mentioned so far. Of course its got the other fun stuff too (low-low with absurdly long runtime, clicky, etc.) Now obviously its not the smallest light out there, but it's definitely the smallest 18650 and exactly the same length as your Jet I. Maybe wait for a review first, but definitely check this bad boy out (although I'm sure you're well aware of it by now, bud). As for me, I'm  and waiting for selfbuilt to get his hands on a sample.:twothumbs

If that turns out to be too large for your pocket carry tastes, I dont think I could possibly suggest anything better than what you already have listed. One day we'll have 300 OTF from a MiNi 123 sized light. But not yet.


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

JDest... thanks for your suggestion. That SC60 looks great and judging from my H501 neutral, I like the UI and the quality. It's definitely a lot heavier and bigger than what I'm seeking now, but sure looks to be a light I would like to have! (I love the 18650 lights!)

And I'm glad you appreciate the photos... I enjoy making them. Take care, buddy.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 28, 2010)

Small, floody, 14500, KISS UI (no repeated twisting)? I think you have hit the mark with the EZ series. So for floody beam, I suppose EZ AA R5 is the one. The older EZ series have more throw.

Another might be DST TLR, it has 3 programmable modes like Jetbeam's and it's the slimmest AA clicky I have. (Not sure if this one falls within your price range though)

Can't say about BK135A since I don't have it. EZ CR2 is a sweet little light too, I use rechargeable Ultrafire 15270 in it.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 28, 2010)

From the posts and threads here and on other light subjects,seems you and me both are looking for the same light.

New version EZAA is out for me too many others with problems with it,D10 also out.Jetbeam 135A is waiting for beam shots and that switch problem so leaving that for now also.

Fenix LD10 R seems the way to go for me but not really keen on the look of it,just a tad to big and I really want it to be AA.

I am going to have a good look at the Zebra SC50+ AA cell.


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> From the posts and threads here and on other light subjects,seems you and me both are looking for the same light.
> 
> New version EZAA is out for me too many others with problems with it,D10 also out.Jetbeam 135A is waiting for beam shots and that switch problem so leaving that for now also.
> 
> ...



Are you speaking of problems with the EZAA R5 model that just came out? Is it having issues?

I LOVE the D10 R2 (just ordered my second one while I still can) but it's too big for what I'm interested in here.


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Small, floody, 14500, KISS UI (no repeated twisting)? I think you have hit the mark with the EZ series. So for floody beam, I suppose EZ AA R5 is the one. The older EZ series have more throw.
> 
> Another might be DST TLR, it has 3 programmable modes like Jetbeam's and it's the slimmest AA clicky I have. (Not sure if this one falls within your price range though)
> 
> Can't say about BK135A since I don't have it. EZ CR2 is a sweet little light too, I use rechargeable Ultrafire 15270 in it.



Thanks... yes the EZAA R5 and the EZ CR2 are highest on my radar... AT THE MOMENT, along with the EZ123... I need to study them some more. Glad to hear you can run a rechargeable in the CR2!

Do you know of any issues with the new EZAA R2?


----------



## steve007 (Aug 28, 2010)

Although quality control is somewhat lacking, I did stumble across an Ultrafire PD10 that boasts 220 OTF. Well I measured the output using a quite expensive and very accurate tool and it's actual figure is set at 185 OTF. Not bad for a 3 inch light....has 5 modes and the stock clicky has held up very very well under constant abuse. Runtime on high mode is 40 minutes and low mode is 30 hrs. 

Mind you I'll have to add that I lucked out with this light as most have quality control issues that are too many to mention. I guess it was the luck of the draw on my part. 

It is extremely light, and uses one 16340. Has a coated glass lens and has a CREE Q5 XP-G led. 

Good luck with your light hunting.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 29, 2010)

DHart said:


> Do you know of any issues with the new EZAA R2?



I have mixed feelings about EZAA R5. There are features I'm delighted with and others that fell below my expectations. It has a very nice gunmetal HA, the beam profile is almost perfect and floody, threading is one of the smoothest I've twisted and single mode that's programmable. There are no technical issues if that's what you're asking, but If I'm to nitpick, I would prefer the size to be slimmer and/or shorter, ensure better QC in the consistency in the knurling and ano between head and body, eradicate slightly loose threading, lower low and a slower well-paced ramping. I don't even mind if they stick to the UI of previous EZ AA R2. In terms of the specs you're looking for, EZ AA R5 seems to fit the bill, whether you'll like it or not can only be confirmed upon using it.

Here's a review by AardvarkSagus. Also check out EZ CR2 from him and Selfbuilt.


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

Zeruel... thanks for your comments! Sounds like the EZAA R5 may serve me well as a very small but potent pocket light, with great powering options! Can it do 14500, with max for limited periods, ok?

Nice to hear about the beam profile and the threading/feel. In watching a demo on YouTube I agree that the ramping is waaay too quick. Deal-able, but too quick. Size wise, I will just have to wait and hold it. And the lowness of the low... sounds like there is some shortcoming in this regard.

Is the tint good? Not green like many Quarks are reported to be?

Can you compare to the MiNiAA, just a brief, Zeruel comparo? If you have a MiNiAA?

I will check out the reviews you linked. Thanks so much for your input here, my friend!



Zeruel said:


> I have mixed feelings about EZAA R5. There are features I'm delighted with and others that fell below my expectations. It has a very nice gunmetal HA, the beam profile is almost perfect and floody, threading is one of the smoothest I've twisted and single mode that's programmable. There are no technical issues if that's what you're asking, but If I'm to nitpick, I would prefer the size to be slimmer and/or shorter, ensure better QC in the consistency in the knurling and ano between head and body, eradicate slightly loose threading, lower low and a slower well-paced ramping. I don't even mind if they stick to the UI of previous EZ AA R2. In terms of the specs you're looking for, EZ AA R5 seems to fit the bill, whether you'll like it or not can only be confirmed upon using it.
> 
> Here's a review by AardvarkSagus. Also check out EZ CR2 from him and Selfbuilt.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 29, 2010)

I've not done a runtime on this fellow yet. 
Tint is good, in fact, it's pretty much the same as all the Quarks I have, ie white. So I'm not really sure what "green" tints are from a Quark. On another note, if Quark doesn't have a repeated twisting UI, I would recommend it over the EZ AA R5. It's smaller, brighter (on max) and has optional hidden modes.










*Left:* EZ AA R5 *Right:* Quark MiNi AA
Because it's close to the surface the beam is projected on, the EZ AA does not have such a pronounced hotspot as shown during normal use.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 29, 2010)

I have tried both the QminiAA in neutral from 4sevens and the older/original EZAA from Nitecore. I agree with Zeruel that the multiple modes of the MiniAA are very nice, but I did not like that the light couldn't be operated easily/at all with one hand. The EZAA fit my hand perfectly size wise and switching from low to high could be accomplished with one hand relatively easily imo. The tint on the EZAA was good too. Relatively white with no displeasing greens etc to speak of. Sad that I gifted the light to my brother...will have to get one for myself some day.


----------



## Cheapskate (Aug 29, 2010)

I am getting a lot of use out of a Quark Mini AA at the moment. It is not as convenient to operate as something with a clikie but I have no real problem operating it one handed.

Mine has a noticeable green tint, which I dislike, but the stupid output an high using a 14500 makes up for a lot of downside.

I know the LED will get cooked in short order on high if left there, but used judiciously it is both fun and useful.

I took this for another purpose, but here is a Quark Mini AA on high with a 14500 next to a Mini Maglite that has two fresh batteries. Try to guess which is which without my telling.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 29, 2010)

DHart I have the SC60 and it really is a fantastic flood light with a wide soft hotspot and very wide bright spill, the beam IMO is flawless and reminds me of some of the custom flood light pics I have seen.

It is about the same size as my HDS 170T but just a tad bit longer ~.25", and with battery's loaded they feel about the same weight. Width is also the same as far as I can tell by eye, I really cannot suggest the light enough I have grown to love it and before I got it I was all about throwers like the Jet-I Pro. I have not seen any green tint in my SC60 on any of the levels, I feared this most of all while waiting for it's arrival. 

It sounds like even though it's small it may not be small enough to satisfy what you are looking for right now, if that's the case how do you feel about the SC50 and SC50w? Certainly it would meet the small enough criteria and it also has mostly a floody beam.


----------



## DHart (Aug 29, 2010)

JDest and jhc... I haven't looked at Zebralight since I bought my H501 neutral about a year ago... the SC60, SC50, and SC30 all look to be fantastic lights. And yeah, while a thrower is great if that is what you need for the task at hand, for a general use pocket light, the vast majority of my use calls for a wide, soft beam.

I've only used my H501 as a headlight, so just for the heck of it decided to remove it from the headband and play some... amazing little light (operative word~little!) Zebralight makes a great product, for sure. Not a good pocket light beam-wise as it too diffuse, but sure is a great light for reading and tasks close at hand!

I really like Zebralights new UI... quite versatile and quick to use. 

How are you actuating your SC60, with the thumb or first finger? I'm thinking perhaps of starting with the SC30, and can easily see having all three!

Tint-wise, how are they? I have a neutral (Q3) H501n which I like, but if the tint on the SC's is clean white, may go that route for greater output. I'm having a tough time deciding between the cool and neutral emitters on these.

I did order an EZAA R5 from tacticalleds.com last night. At $35 it was a fairly easy click to make.


----------



## Font size (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: New pocket light quest.... bigger light performance*



Zeruel said:


> ​ *Left:* EZ AA R5 *Right:* Quark MiNi AA​


It looks like the EZ is more of a spot, the Quark more wide flood.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> How are you actuating your SC60, with the thumb or first finger? I'm thinking perhaps of starting with the SC30, and can easily see having all three!
> 
> Tint-wise, how are they? I have a neutral (Q3) H501n which I like, but if the tint on the SC's is clean white, may go that route for greater output. I'm having a tough time deciding between the cool and neutral emitters on these.



I use a underhand grip and use my thumb for hitting the switch, the SC60 feels just perfect when used like this.

The SC60 is white and I can't see any green even in the lower modes. I have both the SC50 and SC50w, the SC50w is more on the warm side of neutral rather that the cool side. The XP-E SC50 is a nice tint as well there is no signs of blue or green mostly just white with maybe just a touch of pink when looking on a whitewall, outside it looks fabulous for a non-neutral emitter. 

I also have the H31 and H51 along with the new updated H501 with the low-low and one thing I have noticed about Zebralight is the consistency of the good tints. It feels good knowing I can be confident about the tint when I order a new Zebralight.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> The SC60 is white and I can't see any green even in the lower modes. I have both the SC50 and SC50w, the SC50w is more on the warm side of neutral rather that the cool side.



Do you find one generally more satisfactory than the other? If you could have just one of the two... which would it be?



jhc37013 said:


> The XP-E SC50 is a nice tint as well there is no signs of blue or green mostly just white with maybe just a touch of pink when looking on a whitewall, outside it looks fabulous for a non-neutral emitter.



Sounds like ZL is using "premium" emitters (vs. the non-premium emitters in the Quarks... hence the greater variability/possibility of a green tinge in the Quark line.)

"For a non-neutral emitter" is the operative phrase in your comments... so it sounds like you are happy with the tint on the standard model from ZL, but would possibly choose the neutral if from another company?

Zeruel... thank you for those beamshots. Looking at the two, I would prefer the broader orientation of the Q! So I guess the EZAA R5 I have in bound may be a little better oriented toward outdoors use.

As I have spent the bulk of today comparing sizes, weights, and to some degree beamshots of the closest competitors I have come to the following conclusion... the Quark MiNi123 is a tough light to beat for small size, light weight, CR123/RCR123 powering ability, and wide, soft general use beam. 

For me the only downside is twist on, twist off, twist on, twist off, twist on to reach HIGH. SHEESH! Rediculous. You would think perhaps high, low, medium might be better. How many people will want to start in low and STAY THERE? I would suspect most people would want at least medium if not high to start, then scale bac =k if desired. But then, of course, someone would complain that the light doesn't start in low. No winning, I guess.

*But when it comes to being really small, and very light weight, but still having potent output and a potent powering source... you've got to give the nod to the Quark MiNi.* *The Nitecore EZ offerings are no where near as small, nor as light, nor do they have quite the output.* And from the looks of your beamshot, the EZAA R5 has a beam which is less suited for general indoor use than the Quark MiNi is. 

I included a number of my current lights in the chart below to give myself a reference point of comparison in trying to determine how the new light would feel in my pocket from the standpoint of weight and size. I omitted the CR2 models, as I think I'll be content stopping at CR123/RCR123 from a powering and size/weight standpoint. I have plenty of other RCR123 lights and plenty of RCR123 cells, so having another RCR123 light will be quite easy from a powering standpoint. I do recognize that operating the Q MiNi123 on RCR123 will require minimal operation on HIGH due to heat. Of course this means that down the road, I may just HAVE to get a CR2 model as well. :thinking:

Amazingly, the QMiNi123 including battery is lighter (slightly) and shorter (significantly) than the LF2XT with battery, which is a AAA light! The LF2XT is, of course, slimmer, more feature-laden, and more sophisticated.






The MiNiAA is generally a superior format for powering options (14500 li-ion, lithium primary, NiMh, alkaline, etc.) but is significantly longer and heavier than the MiNi123. For my present quest, the MiNi123 looks like a top choice.

SO... after all that... Now I'm trying to decide on taking the risk of getting a "greenish" QMiNi123 R5 or going for the somewhat lesser output, but probably more pleasing tint of the QMiNi123 neutral.

The Zebralight SC30 has gotten some serious consideration from me, and I'm sure it would be a wonderful light to have, and I probably WILL buy one. But it is almost twice the price, 42% heavier, and 13% longer than the QMiNi123. Though it offers a much better UI, my primary focus here is smaller, lighter, and less costly is good too.

I'm still mulling it all over. The SC30 may still win out for a MUCH BETTER UI and I'll just deal with the slightly added weight and length. The SC30 also gains points for being "officially" approved for RCR123 use. :thumbsup: Truth be told, I really try to avoid running primaries, if I can possibly get away with RCR123 or 14500 or 17670 or 18650 or...!


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> Do you find one generally more satisfactory than the other? If you could have just one of the two... which would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though the SC60 is bigger I would still choose it for a pocket light over the SC50. Of course size is subjective but the output and runtime vs. the size ratio just wins out IMO in this example. Also I really believe the SC60 is more comfortable to grip, the size is just perfect for the underhand grip using the thumb to operate the switch.

Non-neutral emitter..:thinking: sorry I could not think of a more technical term to use at that moment so I had to use a non-technical term. 

I'm happy with both tints but I do carry the standard model more because I prefer white tints over neutral.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 30, 2010)

Font size said:


> It looks like the EZ is more of a spot, the Quark more wide flood.





DHart said:


> Zeruel... thank you for those beamshots. Looking at the two, I would prefer the broader orientation of the Q! So I guess the EZAA R5 I have in bound may be a little better oriented toward outdoors use.



Actually, it's pretty floody. It's just that the shot i took is close to the wall, to show you the white beam.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Actually, it's pretty floody. It's just that the shot i took is close to the wall, to show you the white beam.



Ah... ok... that's good to know!


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 30, 2010)

The low of the older model EZAA is too low and too many twists (in the same direction) to get to high. Pretty stiff rubber ring to push against too.

I ended up carrying the Quark mini AA in my pockets now. 14500 not recommended, too many twists to get to high.


----------



## Skyeye (Aug 30, 2010)

Just get a Brinkmann ArmorMax single AA and you're done! If you lose it you are only out $20.


----------



## jorn (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> Preon 1 on li-ion??? Oh yeah, twist, twist, twist. :sigh: So I guess that rules it out.
> 
> I guess I'm leaning toward the EZAA or EZ123.
> 
> ...


A preon 1 on li-ion and a clicky?


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

jorn said:


> A preon 1 on li-ion and a clicky?



Can you put a clicky on the Preon 1 and does it run well with li-ion (taking care not to run too long on high)?


----------



## Vesper (Aug 30, 2010)

My sweet spot for size, berformance and UI has been hit by the Zebralight SC50(w). Just the perfect beam and with a 14500 its output hits pretty hard. I also would like to try the SC60 but think the 18650 would make it too large.

If output performance is a top priority, I'm wondering if strictly 123 would be your better bet tho.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

Vesper... the SC30 is one of my two top choices at this point... neck and neck between the MiNi123 and the SC30. 

The SC30 is, by a LONG shot, the clear winner for UI, where I think the MiNi123 really sucks. 

But the MiNi123 is about half the price, lighter, and smaller... hmmmmm.


----------



## Vesper (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> Vesper... the SC30 is one of my two top choices at this point... neck and neck between the MiNi123 and the SC30.
> 
> The SC30 is, by a LONG shot, the clear winner for UI, where I think the MiNi123 really sucks.
> 
> But the MiNi123 is about half the price, lighter, and smaller... hmmmmm.



Whittled down to only two choices? You know what they say... 

I also have a mini123. Bright and pretty cool how small the thing is - didn't cut it to me as EDC due to lack of clip. All depends on carry style of course - wear it around my neck the most and is pretty handy there.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

Vesper said:


> Whittled down to only two choices? You know what they say...


 I know... I know... :naughty:



Vesper said:


> I also have a mini123. Bright and pretty cool how small the thing is - didn't cut it to me as EDC due to lack of clip. All depends on carry style of course - wear it around my neck the most and is pretty handy there.


 For me, I would drop in in my jeans pocket or the jeans coin pocket, that (and the output) is why the extremely small and light MiNi123 appeals so much... I just think the twist right, then left, then right, then left, then right to get to high is rediculous... THAT's my only stopping point with the light and why I will probably just HAVE to get both!


----------



## jorn (Aug 30, 2010)

The clicky fits the preon1 and its a little monster on li-ion. The output looks more like a 18650 light than a aaa one. It gets hot quikly, 2-3 min on max. I like to compare it with a sportscar, if you give full trottle in a ferrari for some minutes, you will end up crashing it


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

jorn said:


> The clicky fits the preon1 and its a little monster on li-ion. The output looks more like a 18650 light than a aaa one. It gets hot quikly, 2-3 min on max. I like to compare it with a sportscar, if you give full trottle in a ferrari for some minutes, you will end up crashing it



Very cool... looks like a Preon I with a clicky tail may be just the ticket. Do you have to buy both a Preon I and a Preon II to get a clicky tail on the Preon I?


----------



## ninemm (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> Very cool... looks like a Preon I with a clicky tail may be just the ticket. Do you have to buy both a Preon I and a Preon II to get a clicky tail on the Preon I?



You should be able to buy just the Preon clicky tailcap on 4sevens site. Here's the link for Preon Accessories: http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_332_337


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

ninemm said:


> You should be able to buy just the Preon clicky tailcap on 4sevens site. Here's the link for Preon Accessories: http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_332_337



thanks 9mm... got the Preon I and clicky dialed in and ordered up... along with a MiNi123. Couldn't resist... had ta do it! Thanks to all for the suggestions and input.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 30, 2010)

No problem DHart. What kind of CPF'er would I be if I didn't help a friend spend money on flashlights.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

ninemm said:


> No problem DHart. What kind of CPF'er would I be if I didn't help a friend spend money on flashlights.



It dangerous hanging out around here... just in the last week I ordered a second D10 R2, an EZAA R5, and today a MiNi123 Neutral and Preon I w/clicky. 

I need to take a vacation from CPF before I find myself ordering a BK135A, SC30, and a Lumapower Trust Model 1. SHEESH. I need to pace myself. lovecpf


----------



## Tremendo (Aug 30, 2010)

I sold my soul to the Mini AA since they came out and have used it every day exculsively with a 14500 and haven't looked back. It's also my running/biking light, and has often been on for way over 5 minutes on Max, no problems yet. I have bought probably 6 or 7 by now as gifts, but I still EDC the original 1st one I got from when they launched. I also have a bunch of SF's and have EDC'd different lights. If my Mini AA got lost, I'd buy another immediately, no questions. And run it exclusively on 14500's.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

Tremendo said:


> I sold my soul to the Mini AA since they came out...



Oh man, I'm hoping I can scratch that MiNi itch with the MiNi123, but I am a major 14500 fan... if not, there may be another QMiNi inbound at my house...:mecry:like I _NEED_ another light.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> like I _NEED_ another light.


Sure you do...just one more


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> Sure you do...just one more



Yeah.... always just one more, that's all! Just ONE more... MmmmmHmmmm. 

Between the MiNi123 on a 16340 and the Preon I clicky on a 10440, my big performance from a small light quest should be fairly well satisfied... for a week ANYway!


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a similar issue to what you originally posted.

Most of my lights are too heavy and a good amount of them are not even pocket lights.

I'm now contemplating selling off some of my larger lights (SF 6P, MG L-Mini II) and getting pocket rockets instead....something that will actually get used.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I have a similar issue to what you originally posted.
> 
> Most of my lights are too heavy and a good amount of them are not even pocket lights.
> 
> I'm now contemplating selling off some of my larger lights (SF 6P, MG L-Mini II) and getting pocket rockets instead....something that will actually get used.



Same here, just like you... I've got a bunch of 6P's, 3P's, a couple of L-Minis, a number of other big lights and some throwers... and I rarely even touch them. Well, one of my L-Minis I use as a late evening light, bouncing off the ceiling for soft dim room light when surfing in web or watching TV in the bedroom. Wonderful, soft dim light. Since it's powered by an 18650, it runs forever on low and that's a great application for that light. I have a couple of 6Ps, one with a Malkoff P7 lamp and the other with a Malkoff M60Flood lamp that are mounted on shotguns, so they stay there for that use.

But for the most part, I sure do love the cool pocket lights, and they're so very useable... all the time, every day. I just find that the standard size 14500 or 16340 lights are too bulky and heavy in the bottom of a pocket. Certainly do-able, but not as unobtrusive as I would like. That's what set me on this quest for the MiNi123 type lights.

I find myself using a pocket light several times during the day, even... looking behind or under furniture for something, or trying to see something in a closet or back of a drawer or trying to read something that is just a heck of a lot easier for my older eyes to read when there's GOOD light on it! 

We're fortunate to have so many cool lights to choose from!


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

jorn said:


> The clicky fits the preon1 and its a little monster on li-ion. The output looks more like a 18650 light than a aaa one. It gets hot quikly, 2-3 min on max. I like to compare it with a sportscar, if you give full trottle in a ferrari for some minutes, you will end up crashing it



Jorn... thanks to you, the Preon I, 10440 li-ions, and a clicky tailcap are in-bound to me.

TO RECAP WHERE I WOUND UP GOING WITH THIS QUEST:

• EZAA R5
• Q MiNi123 Neutral
• Preon I w/clicky tail cap (RED just for the fun of it!)

I think the lights I will wind up carrying the most will be the two Quarks: the MiNi123 and the Preon I w/clicky. Gotta hand it to 4Sevens, I've got more Quarks in my arsenal than any other brand.. probably more Quarks than the other brands COMBINED! I love the Quark lego thing and have way more variations on them that a guy really needs, but they sure are wonderful lights. 

There are still two more "pocket" lights hanging in the balance for me which I think really would be wonderful to have and I will probably wind up ordering them before I stop buying lights for the year.

• JetBeam BK135A
• Zebralight SC30

MANY thanks to all of you in this thread that helped me work my way through these decisions! May you enjoy a wonderful Fall and brilliantly LIT-UP Winter nights!

OK... then there's the new Lumapower "Trust".... DANG! 

And if Liteflux REALLY DOES announce the NEW LF5XT soon... that will be a MUST.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 31, 2010)

DHart said:


> And if Liteflux REALLY DOES announce the NEW LF5XT soon... that will be a MUST.


 

 
_


----------



## CaNo (Aug 31, 2010)

DHart said:


> Preon 1 on li-ion??? Oh yeah, twist, twist, twist. :sigh: So I guess that rules it out.



DHart, I had recently used a 10440 on my PreOn I Clicky and I have to tell you... this thing SCREAMS! I have the flood that I want and yet it can shoot pretty darn far for a AAA light. The trick is... to really appreciate the PreOn I... you have to use a clicky, and forget all about that twisty...:thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

CaNo said:


> DHart, I had recently used a 10440 on my PreOn I Clicky and I have to tell you... this thing SCREAMS! I have the flood that I want and yet it can shoot pretty darn far for a AAA light. The trick is... to really appreciate the PreOn I... you have to use a clicky, and forget all about that twisty...:thumbsup:



In case you missed it... I ordered a Preon I, 10440s, AND a clicky tailcap! Yee Haw!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ama230 (Aug 31, 2010)

try take a look at the preon revo as this is the new runtime champ and has the best regulation. Also has the smallest profile and has a great simple ui. A few bucks more than the preon aaa but is worth it. Its very small.


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

ama230... Revo looks like a great light, but for a general-use pocket light, I would much prefer the softer, floodier XP-G R5 emitter to the XP-E R2 emitter.


----------



## cistallus (Aug 31, 2010)

DHart said:


> ... I just think the twist right, then left, then right, then left, then right to get to high is rediculous... THAT's my only stopping point with the light and why I will probably just HAVE to get both!


FYI, I have a Mini 123 on my keychain, and use it almost all the time as a fast momentary-on light. How? I carry it loosened about 1/8 turn from tight (the amount will vary with each specific Mini 123). When I want light, I hold the Mini in an underhand grip and just press on the side of the head. A quick release-press changes mode. So from off, 3 quick presses and I'm on high. Just keep pressing to keep it on. If I need light for more than a little while then I'll use it "normally", two-handed loosen/tighten to the level I want. Of course if you carry your keys where they might get compressed, this won't work well (light will come on in a tight pants pocket), but I almost always carry loosely (coat pocket).


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

The slightly unscrewed then squeeze the head to the body technique is a good one... I've used that before on some other lights on occasion. I guess I'll try that on my MiNi123 when it gets here. I'll be carrying it loose in the pocket.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 31, 2010)

DHart said:


> The slightly unscrewed then squeeze the head to the body technique is a good one... I've used that before on some other lights on occasion. I guess I'll try that on my MiNi123 when it gets here. I'll be carrying it loose in the pocket.



I own a neutral white MiNi123, great little light, i don't like having my MiNi123 rolling around loose in my pocket (especially office trousers as the light may just roll out when i sit down), not so bad in jeans but sometimes a hassle to dig among all the other stuff in my pockets to find the light.

I carry my MiNi 123 on a P7 suspension clip and its great, no pocket bulge, VERY easily accessible and no worries that my light may roll out on its own.

It's worth the investment, i bought 4 of these for keychains and tiny lights and they are all being utilised.


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

Hyperloop... that's a cool little clip... certainly spendy for what it is, but no doubt good quality. And yes, with this MiNi123 I'm trying to minimize the large "load" that flops around at the bottom of my pocket with every step I take. Worst with cargo pants/slacks, not so bad with jeans. Don't like that! I may give the P7 clip a try... thank you.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 31, 2010)

From what I know, Sunwayled will be coming out with a AA version of this http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201005/32.html
So, DHart... you might want to consider this too.. :laughing:


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

Dreamer... that's a cool looking light!


----------



## ninemm (Aug 31, 2010)

DHart said:


> Hyperloop... that's a cool little clip... certainly spendy for what it is, but no doubt good quality. And yes, with this MiNi123 I'm trying to minimize the large "load" that flops around at the bottom of my pocket with every step I take. Worst with cargo pants/slacks, not so bad with jeans. Don't like that! I may give the P7 clip a try... thank you.



Hey DHart. I've got a P7 clip still nip that I don't plan on using. All I'd need is a $1 or so to cover postage. Let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## jorn (Aug 31, 2010)

The p7 clip is great on my q mini aa. Solid and cool looking. I think its the best clip for pocket carry. you can even use it on a cap as a headlamp. just keep a tight o-ring on the body and roll it over the clip when needed.






Found some lumen numbers for the li-ion preon here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275778

Just like the sportscar, you have to remember to keep a firm grip when giving full trottle


----------



## DHart (Sep 2, 2010)

My Quark MiNi123 neutral tint arrived today and I immediately popped in an AW RCR123 and all I can say is *WOW*.  This is an amazing little (and little is the operative word here!) light. I am extremely happy with this light. My Red Preon I arrived as well and that's sure a fine little light too. I also received a clicky tailcap for the Preon I, but have not been able to get it to operate the light.

These two lights easily meet my desire for more horsepower in a smaller and lighter weight package. While I would prefer a different UI, I can live with the UI of these lights.

Very fun day at the DHart household today!

Got word from TacticalLeds that the EZAA R5 I ordered is backordered. Took them four days after I ordered to notify me of that.  Thinking perhaps I should have ordered from another source. :thinking:


----------



## EZO (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, what a bummer to have lost all of those posts. Being a holiday weekend I spent time pouring my heart out in a lengthy post about a great flashlight my Dad gave me when I was 8 years old that made me the flashaholic I am today along with many other posts over the last couple of days. This explains the quirky behavior I ran into now and then on the forum yesterday like when I typed another lengthy post and hit "send reply" only to suddenly find that I wasn't logged in any more and the post went poof. Greta claims that the restore she had to do is from Saturday 9/4, but the last post I see here is from DHart on the 2nd.

Oh well, it's only castles burning. Such is the nature of computers, although I'm a bit surprised a web forum this big wouldn't be more carefully maintained and backed-up. A friend of mine is the IT Chief at a major hospital and he gave me a tour of the inner sanctum where the redundant servers are backed up in real time and the server tapes are swapped out every day. Not that this site is as mission critical as a hospital but data bases in general are prone to corruption and a dynamic one like this that has massive numbers of contributors must be a real beast. Having been involved in web design I've seen first hand how a site can be like an electronic house of cards, especially ones with huge back ends like this one and that's why most web hosts have very robust back up capabilities as part of their service. (Well, the better ones, anyway.)

Maybe tomorrow, I'll try to repost the info and links about to the new Tiablo E3A Exquisite for anyone who's interested.


----------



## JDest (Sep 6, 2010)

I hear you EZO. I had responded to your post about the new Tiablo (now lost of course:mecry and I'm really interested to see more info on it. Hopefully we will get reviews on it soon, although I might just take the leap of faith on it myself.....


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah... sorry we lost so much... just 1 day's worth! I replied to you about the Tiablo... looks like a great light. DANG! So many great lights to have.

I had some time this holiday weekend to play with the camera, so I made a couple of images of my new EDC lights, each with other EDC items that I appreciate highly as well. This is some good stuff we're fortunate to have the freedom to possess.











I mentioned in a post that was lost that I was initially more excited about the MiNi123. But over the next day or two, with use of the Preon & clicky tailcap, my excitement has shifted to be more for the Preon I. And that's with just an Eneloop. Can't wait to charge it with a replacement 10440 (my older one's were crap so I recycled them). Should get some new AW 10440s this coming week. And of course, a few days with the Preon I easily convinced me to ditch my previous disinterest in AAAx2 lights and order a AAAx2 body for my Preon I right away. Can't wait to see this head driven by two Eneloops (or just a single 10440!) 

Yeah, the MiNi123 on a li-ion is an amazing light... just what I wanted with this quest, but the little Preon surprised me... it was a dark horse in this race and has really captured me with it's charms and amazing potency! *I love the clicky, though mine seems to be a bit erratic in that sometimes it takes some presses to get it to change modes. Seems if I rotate the metal clicky cap a little bit I can get it to work properly for a while. Either the Preon clicky design isn't quite ready for prime time just yet, or I got a wonky one. Still, I love it. Anyone else have any issues with the Preon clicky operation?*


----------



## EZO (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, I'll give this one more try for now. I tried this earlier and the whole thing went down a rabbit hole in databaseland....again!

JDest, I saw your reply to my post (Thanks) and responded to it. I think it must have been right before the system went down. So yes, the Tiablo E3A looks very cool. Here's the link again for anyone interested. The idea of a AAA light with a tail clicky and a head switch that will not only accept a 10440 but is actually designed for one seems very appealing. In fact, the whole "E" series looks interesting. 

 *Coming Soon...... *
*Tiablo E1A Exquisite EDC 123 LED Flashlight*
*Tiablo E2A Exquisite EDC AA / 14500 LED Flashlight *
 

Oh, here's the link again to the only retailer I found selling the E3A so far.
​DHart, I got to see your reply too but couldn't respond. What a mess, hope Greta gets it fixed once and for all. These things always seem to happen on Holidays. Thought I lost my hot water heater yesterday, but I managed to coax it back to life until I can replace it during the week.

Really nice photography DHart, and I like your EDC "toys". I own a Colt series 80 Mark IV Combat Elite so I understand your appreciation of .45s. Although for me they're kinda' big for EDC. I have a SS Model 60 J frame with Craig Spegal boot grips I like for that, and a Walther PPK that just disappears into a pocket. Glock makes a really tiny .40 I've always had my eye on but I've seem to have blown all my money on flashlights. I live in one of the very few states where anyone who's not a felon can carry concealed almost anywhere (except the court house) without a permit. Can even take it into the bank. We have one of the lowest per capita rates of violent crime in the country. Is it any wonder?

*
*​


----------



## taiji (Sep 6, 2010)

A very quick glance at the thread did not mention the Lumapower Trust - 300+ emitter lumens in an AA form (Li-on) or 100+ in NiMh. While the Fenix LD10 is as bright on NiMH the bump on Li-on is not as much as the Trust. 

In the CPF Marketplace Manufacturer section.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 6, 2010)

First off with regards to long posts/replies, you may want to consider saving a copy of the post in wordpad or MS Word so you don't lose your typing efforts.

I tend to only read about 2/3 of threads like this & I never saw whether you wanted to clip the light to your pants or let it sit in the botto, of your pocket.

I personally have tried the Mini AA, Preon I, Mini CR123, SC30w, SC50, SC50w, LF3XT, LF2xt, Nextorch K1, & a few I can't recall for now.

I agree with your assessment that the LF3XT size was too big for comfortable EDC & the Preon I is too easily lost/misplaced for me. 

The SC50(w) has a great clip option, It designed to operate with 14500's properly, doesn't skip modes(ala the Mini's & yes that is a very common issue), has malkoff grade HA, has a very nice range of modes that are easily learned, & is just about the smallest AA form factor there is considering the options.

Travis


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

EZO said:


> Really nice photography DHart, and I like your EDC "toys". I own a Colt series 80 Mark IV Combat Elite so I understand your appreciation of .45s. Although for me they're kinda' big for EDC. I have a SS Model 60 J frame with Craig Spegal boot grips I like for that, and a Walther PPK that just disappears into a pocket. Glock makes a really tiny .40 I've always had my eye on but I've seem to have blown all my money on flashlights. I live in one of the very few states where anyone who's not a felon can carry concealed almost anywhere (except the court house) without a permit. Can even take it into the bank. We have one of the lowest per capita rates of violent crime in the country. Is it any wonder?​


​ 
An armed society is a polite society. When bad guys know their bad behavior is likely to be met with a forceful defense, they tend to look elsewhere for undefended opportunity. THIS administration would like to take the defenses away from law abiding citizens, leaving us prey to law breakers who will always have guns and knives. They can't defend us, so G*d Da^^ them for trying to strip us of our rights. Of course they all have exemptions from such restrictions and security teams and such so what do they have to worry about. 

Sounds like the good people of Vermont have some clear minded folks in government. Fortunately there are a number of other states which honor and respect the intent of our founding fathers and support the rights of its citizens. And thank God for States' Rights: if you don't like the governance in the state or city where you live you can move to one where the governance is more in line with your rights. Of course, this administration would like to see States' Rights go away as well... it's all about power to control EVERYTHING.


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> I personally have tried the Mini AA, Preon I, Mini CR123, SC30w, SC50, SC50w, LF3XT, LF2xt, Nextorch K1, & a few I can't recall for now.
> 
> I agree with your assessment that the LF3XT size was too big for comfortable EDC & the Preon I is too easily lost/misplaced for me.
> 
> ...



Travis... thanks for the input. So far, my MiNi123 has run perfectly on AWRCR123 li-ion. I don't intend to use a lithium CR123 unless I must for whatever reason. Same with the Preon I.

The Zebralight SC series really looks like a great line of lights. I'm sure one of them will find it's way to the DHart household at some point...and the SC50 is probably the overall most versatile model in terms of powering options.

Right now I'm alternating the MiNi123 dropped in the bottom of a pocket and the Preon I clipped to the side of the pocket. Both are working out wonderfully. And I really appreciate the clicky switching capability on the Preon I.


----------



## JDest (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, a few things. I'll attempt to address them in order.

-DHart, any chance I can hire you to come to my apartment and photograph all the crap I own? (Especially my personal EDC, an M&P9C) Man you make everything look SO good its ridiculous. Although, to be fair, in this case, it wasn't too much of a challenge (great choices on your guns and Spydie folder :twothumbs )

-EZO: Firstly, good look on the entire E series. I can definitely see myself being separated from my hard earned cash in the very near future. All your fault, man. Secondly, glad that the good folks in the Vermont legislature (along with those in Alaska and Arizona) continue to uphold our rights by allowing their states constitutions to protect individuals by not requiring permits to carry concealed. I'm proud to live in the great state of Florida and am equally proud of our permissive gun laws (shall issue, no AWB, no registration etc.) but it would be nice to save that nice chunk of change on my CCW permit:naughty: It could always be worse though; it's not like I live in Cali:sick2:

-Dhart: Well said. Big ups on that whole post. And as to the next post, Selfbuilt is about to release his review of the SC50. My suggestion: Don't even look at it, lest you be compelled to pull the trigger yet again.:nana:


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

JDest... thanks... glad ya like the pics and appreciate the precepts on which this country was founded. AS for Selfbuilt's review on the SC50... I'd better stay away (but I won't)... my budget is so far blown already.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 6, 2010)

DHart said:


> ​
> An armed society is a polite society. When bad guys know their bad behavior is likely to be met with a forceful defense, they tend to look elsewhere for undefended opportunity. THIS administration would like to take the defenses away from law abiding citizens, leaving us prey to law breakers who will always have guns and knives. They can't defend us, so G*d Da^^ them for trying to strip us of our rights. Of course they all have exemptions from such restrictions and security teams and such so what do they have to worry about.
> 
> Sounds like the good people of Vermont have some clear minded folks in government. Fortunately there are a number of other states which honor and respect the intent of our founding fathers and support the rights of its citizens. And thank God for States' Rights: if you don't like the governance in the state or city where you live you can move to one where the governance is more in line with your rights. Of course, this administration would like to see States' Rights go away as well... it's all about power to control EVERYTHING.



DHart; I've read many of your posts here and I appreciate your perspectives and contributions. But...

I won't say whether I agree or disagree with your position, just that I think it's inappropriate for this forum.

We're here to talk about our love for good flashlights (and other tools), so let's not needlessly whip up passions about issues that are already volatile to begin with. 

I just hope our country can see its way out of this "if you're not with me, you're against me" mentality. It may very well be the end of us.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 6, 2010)

DHart said:


> TO RECAP WHERE I WOUND UP GOING WITH THIS QUEST:
> 
> • EZAA R5
> • Q MiNi123 Neutral
> • Preon I w/clicky tail cap (RED just for the fun of it!)



DHart, did you ever get your EZAA R5? Just wondering if it fit your "new pocket light quest.... bigger light performance in a very small light?" I've seen your post about the mini and preon.

I'm very interested to hear how you like the EZAA R5 overall... and what you think of the new UI, since I'm thinking of getting one for the same reasons you started your quest.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 6, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> The SC50(w) has a great clip option, It designed to operate with 14500's properly, doesn't skip modes(ala the Mini's & yes that is a very common issue), has malkoff grade HA, has a very nice range of modes that are easily learned, & is just about the smallest AA form factor there is considering the options.



I only see mention of, "Durable natural hard anodized finish (Type III Class I)," and "Precision machined casing from premium grade Alcoa aluminum bar stock," in the specs for the SC50.

FroggyTaco, can you please elaborate more on the malkoff grade HA, and it's benefits over other lights HA's?

Also, the SC50 does have a small form factor in regards to its length 3.15 in, but its diameter at 22mm, compared to say the Nitecore D11 at 19mm and the JETBeam BK135A at 17mm, it would seem a little bulkier in the pocket. If you would please, can you tell me what you think, and does the thicker diameter make any difference when in your pocket.

The SC50 certainly has a very appealing feature set, but I'm waiting for the SC51 to come out with the XP-G 200 Lumens OTF.


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> DHart; I've read many of your posts here and I appreciate your perspectives and contributions. But...
> 
> I won't say whether I agree or disagree with your position, just that I think it's inappropriate for this forum.
> 
> We're here to talk about our love for good flashlights (and other tools), so let's not needlessly whip up passions about issues that are already volatile to begin with.



Yes, you're right. We should focus on lights here and not politics. I feel passionately about what's happening to our country at present and the importance of letting others know what we are thinking in this regard. But I sometimes slip and discuss such matters when it isn't necessarily the right venue to do so.


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> DHart, did you ever get your EZAA R5? Just wondering if it fit your "new pocket light quest.... bigger light performance in a very small light?" I've seen your post about the mini and preon.
> 
> I'm very interested to hear how you like the EZAA R5 overall... and what you think of the new UI, since I'm thinking of getting one for the same reasons you started your quest.



Starchaser... TacticalLeds was out of stock for several days after I ordered it. I was informed at the end of last week that it was back in stock and shipping, so it should be here by Wednesday or so. I'm eager to check it out and see how it stacks up. I will definitely report back here after I get the light and have had a little time to check it out.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 6, 2010)

DHart said:


> Starchaser... TacticalLeds was out of stock for several days after I ordered it. I was informed at the end of last week that it was back in stock and shipping, so it should be here by Wednesday or so. I'm eager to check it out and see how it stacks up. I will definitely report back here after I get the light and have had a little time to check it out.



Cool, I'll keep an eye out for your post. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Nitecore EZAA R5, especially regarding the new UI.

Thanks


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 6, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> I only see mention of, "Durable natural hard anodized finish (Type III Class I)," and "Precision machined casing from premium grade Alcoa aluminum bar stock," in the specs for the SC50.
> 
> FroggyTaco, can you please elaborate more on the malkoff grade HA, and it's benefits over other lights HA's?
> 
> ...



My personal experience is that the HA on both Malkoff & ZebraLight seems to be of superior density so I find it to be more durable than other companies HA. Mostly what I am referring to is a claim of HAIII that performs more like HAII if you know what I mean. I am also not talking about budget lights since I have never really gone there.

I have dropped several lights directly on concrete(smooth garage type) & the light was unscathed once the concrete powder was cleaned off.

With regards to the carry side of things I personally really like the diameter of the SC50. I think the 22mm is actually only the head. The body is closer to the 17-19 you speak of. I currently don't have any SC's left. My Mom bought my SC50w & I have been watching the fresh models roll out before I replace it.

My LF3XT was too fat for unobtrusive EDC & the Preon I is so small that it is hard for me to un-clip it into a use position without focusing on the light instead of what I am doing.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 6, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> My personal experience is that the HA on both Malkoff & ZebraLight seems to be of superior density so I find it to be more durable than other companies HA. Mostly what I am referring to is a claim of HAIII that performs more like HAII if you know what I mean. I am also not talking about budget lights since I have never really gone there.
> 
> I have dropped several lights directly on concrete(smooth garage type) & the light was unscathed once the concrete powder was cleaned off.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for elaborating for me FroggyTaco, I really appreciate it.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 7, 2010)

i have the qmini 123 in NW and it is so nice to have it and use it more often but strange enough after reading this whole thread i ordered the LM Trust Model-1


----------



## EZO (Sep 7, 2010)

JDest said:


> Ok, a few things. I'll attempt to address them in order.
> 
> -EZO: Firstly, good look on the entire E series. I can definitely see myself being separated from my hard earned cash in the very near future. All your fault, man. Secondly, glad that the good folks in the Vermont legislature (along with those in Alaska and Arizona) continue to uphold our rights by allowing their states constitutions to protect individuals by not requiring permits to carry concealed.



Hey JDest, If it's all my fault I sure hope it works out well for both of us 'cause whatever path the new Tiablo E series leads down I'm sure we'll meet up there.......with less cash in our pockets but at least the path should be well lit! Sometimes I think CPF needs a new discussion category....like some kind of 12 step program for flashaholics. (Nah, that would spoil all the fun.)

Yeah, it is interesting about the Vermont Constitution but our legislature has never really had much to do regarding gun rights since the right to bear arms was written into our state Constitution all the way back in 1777. If only our founding fathers had written the U.S. Constitution to be as clearly worded as the Vermont document it would likely have saved us all a lot of trouble in this country. 

Vermont Constitution: ARTICLE 16th "That the people have a right to bear arms for the defense of themselves and the State".

Vermont has a long interesting history of forward thinking and progressive law making. (Along with a lot of gaps and a few dumb ideas.) The Vermont Constitution, back in 1777, was the first to abolish slavery, for example. (curiously exempting those under 21 or anyone willing to be a slave)

Chapter 1 ARTICLE 1 : "That all persons are born equally free and independent, and have certain natural, inherent, and unalienable rights, amongst which are the enjoying and defending life and liberty, acquiring, possessing and protecting property, and pursuing and obtaining happiness and safety; therefore no person born in this country, or brought from over sea, ought to be holden by law, to serve any person as a servant, slave or apprentice, after arriving to the age of twenty-one years, unless bound by the person's own consent, after arriving to such age, or bound by law for the payment of debts, damages, fines, costs, or the like."

OK, so I realize I am veering dangerously off the original thread topic at hand so please I hope everyone will indulge me. Let us return now to our regularly scheduled programming. (Hey, this was all DHart's fault 'cause of his photos, right?)


----------



## DHart (Sep 7, 2010)

EZO... I'm more than glad to have the opportunity to hear about Vermont's clear recognition of the rights this country was founded on and its efforts to preserve them. As I said earlier, there are a number of areas of this country that are so inclined and it was brilliant for the founding fathers to recognize the importance of State's Rights and keeping minimal Federal involvement in our lives. I am against governance that thinks the answer to everything is more laws, restrictions, and controls. And I am against the Federal government trying to micro manage our lives and trample on state's rights.

OK... back to these fun lights! The "Trust" is intriguing as well.


----------



## EZO (Sep 7, 2010)

DHart said:


> OK... back to these fun lights! The "Trust" is intriguing as well.



I'm with you on that DHart. Jeez, there sure are a lot of "intriguing" lights out these days. I remember the days when discovering a new flashlight that I was interested in buying was a fairly rare experience but now it seems like it happens almost daily. I'm trying to limit flashlight related purchases to maybe one a month. (Note that I snuck the word "maybe" in there just to cover myself.:naughty: )


----------



## CaNo (Sep 7, 2010)

DHart said:


> In case you missed it... I ordered a Preon I, 10440s, AND a clicky tailcap! Yee Haw!!!! :thumbsup:



You have always been a smart man lol Good choice!


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 8, 2010)

jorn said:


> The p7 clip is great on my q mini aa. Solid and cool looking. I think its the best clip for pocket carry. you can even use it on a cap as a headlamp. just keep a tight o-ring on the body and roll it over the clip when needed.



Genius - pure genius! Where has this idea been hiding? Does everybody know about this little idea - and I'm the last to find out about it? I feel so... so.. alone... in the dark... (oh, the irony)


----------



## jorn (Sep 8, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> Genius - pure genius! Where has this idea been hiding? Does everybody know about this little idea - and I'm the last to find out about it? I feel so... so.. alone... in the dark... (oh, the irony)


no, its a little secret  Im a creative little mc-gyver fanboy so i always test stuff like this out when i buy sometning new some things works , some things dont. This works very well. the tighter the o-ring is, the better. I use a small fat one (1/2 the daimeter of the quark .)


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 9, 2010)

DHart said:


> Starchaser... TacticalLeds was out of stock for several days after I ordered it. I was informed at the end of last week that it was back in stock and shipping, so it should be here by Wednesday or so. I'm eager to check it out and see how it stacks up. I will definitely report back here after I get the light and have had a little time to check it out.



DHart, in the meantime, you can check out Fenix LD15... :devil:
The max is brighter than EZ AA R5 and it really packs a punch with 14500, but I'm not sure if you prefer the UI. I've edc these 4 and my concluding preference is such sequence.


----------



## applevision (Sep 10, 2010)

What an excellent thread!

I feel like new members should be encouraged to read through this one... it's just great. An excellent, clearly-defined quest(ion) to start, awesome input from many members old and new including lots of real-world experience, and a nice culmination with feedback after the purchase as well. Yummy!

I wanted to add that I went through/continue to go through the same quest and (for now...) I've landed on the Quark MiNi CR2... I am just in love with the slightly smaller form factor than the 123 but with pretty much the same "oomph" on primaries (with less runtime, of course). For how I use my pocket light (just a few min per day here and there) it's been spectacular.



JA(me)S said:


> Genius - pure genius! Where has this idea been hiding? Does everybody know about this little idea - and I'm the last to find out about it? I feel so... so.. alone... in the dark... (oh, the irony)



I agree that this is genius! I use a P7 clip for my keys/MiNi CR2 and love it! But this is a real innovation and I will totally try it!

Thanks!


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> DHart, in the meantime, you can check out Fenix LD15... :devil:
> The max is brighter than EZ AA R5 and it really packs a punch with 14500, but I'm not sure if you prefer the UI. I've edc these 4 and my concluding preference is such sequence.



Oh Zeruel, my friend, what are you [email protected]! :mecry: Too many lights, not enough time and darkness! So, the LD15 runs on li-ions? I've avoided Fenix lights for a very long time being under the impression that (with a few exceptions) they didn't support li-ion powering. It sounds like more models now do? I'll have to investigate the UI on that. 

And it looks like your EZAA R5 takes a distant fourth in your preference here, eh? That's too bad... well, but not really, as long as there are models which you love, who cares about the ones you don't love so much!


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

applevision said:


> What an excellent thread!
> 
> I feel like new members should be encouraged to read through this one... it's just great. An excellent, clearly-defined quest(ion) to start, awesome input from many members old and new including lots of real-world experience, and a nice culmination with feedback after the purchase as well. Yummy!
> 
> ...



Hey buddy... I'm glad the thread turned out as it did... lots of great input!

Judging from my MiNi123 experience (on li-ion) I can well understand your zeal for the MiNi CR2. Like you, my daytime daily carry light sees very little runtime and as such, short runtime power sources like AAA and CR2 serve just fine.

Since receiving my Preon I (now with clicky tailcap and running on a new AW 10440) and my MiNi123 (running on an AW 16340) I have to say, the winner for my day time carry has been the Preon I. What a fantastic light. I wear it clipped to the side of my pocket and have found that I need to lock out the head by unscrewing it when using the clicky tailcap due to inadvertent power-ups. Funny thing... I get the clicky tailcap to avoid twisting and still have to do the twist!  But once the light is in use, the clicky tailcap makes levels changes so very nice. I may try carrying it some with the twisty tailcap just for the heck of it. I'm not entirely adverse to twisting, but do appreciate the easy convenience of clicking.

So, as much as I appreciate the MiNi123 and will no doubt enjoy the soon-to-arrive EZ AA R5, it looks like the Preon I came out as the winner for me with this specific application. Not that I really needed it that badly, already having an LF2XT and LD01,  but it's still a great light to have, very impressive. And I plan to order up a Preon II body so I can check it out running two AAA Eneloops. That should be fun too. Such a wonderful hobby we all share!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 10, 2010)

DHart said:


> I LOVE the D10 R2 (just ordered my second one while I still can) but it's too big for what I'm interested in here.


 



DHart said:


> For me, I would drop in in my *jeans pocket or the jeans coin pocket*, that (and the output) is why the extremely small and light MiNi123 appeals so much


 


Do you find it's the D10's length, or girth that's too big for your jeans' pockets? If the latter, I'm thinking something that's just a little thinner like the LD15 might work too, instead of downsizing to AAA's or something drastic. 


Great thread by the way!


lovecpf


----------



## Gusto (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm interested in the Mini 123 in NW. I'm wondering if the loose thread issue is better than it was. :thinking: How are the threads on your Neutral Mini 123, DHart?


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 10, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Do you find it's the D10's length, or girth that's too big for your *jeans' pockets*? If the latter, I'm thinking something that's just a little thinner like the LD15 might work too, instead of downsizing to AAA's or something drastic.



Lmao leon2245...You don't know when enough is enough. You have already passively harassed DHart, and beat this point to death about the D10 and jean pockets in the thread below.

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3519408#post3519408 

DHart made it quite clear to you several times, and tried to clarify your misunderstanding of his posts more then once.

I can't wait to hear DHart's response to your post above. :devil:


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Do you find it's the D10's length, or girth that's too big for your jeans' pockets? If the latter, I'm thinking something that's just a little thinner like the LD15 might work too, instead of downsizing to AAA's or something drastic.



Leon. WTF! Are you a 13 year old twit, a dense imbecile, or both? How many times do I have to tell you that you are wrong in your obsession with this? You practically ruined another thread on this forum by diverting attentions and resources to your obsession with my D10. Starting here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3518537&postcount=35

And now you're trying to do it again in THIS thread. Grow up and DROP IT before a moderator sees fit to boot you.

It's obvious to other members here that your absurb pursuit is wasting our time and bandwidth.

What is your problem, dude? You're making yourself look like a fool. 

The D10 fits just fine in my jeans pocket. And that's that. 

So get a life.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 10, 2010)

DHart said:


> Leon. WTF! Are you a 13 year old twit, a dense imbecile, or both?
> 
> It's obvious to other members here that your absurb pursuit is wasting our time and bandwidth.
> 
> Why do you persist in this absurd obsession? The D10 fits just fine in my jeans pocket. What the hell is your problem, dude? Turn your obsessions toward someone who cares. You're making yourself look like a fool.


 



Hey no need for all the personal attacks DHart. I'm only quoting your posts. You're not bound to them. And I do understand you _meant_ the D10 is fine for jeans' pocket carry (and I agree)! 

No hard feelings.


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Hey no need for all the personal attacks DHart. I'm only quoting your posts. You're not bound to them. And I do understand you _meant_ the D10 is fine for jeans' pocket carry (and I agree)!



The problem is, what you are quoting does not support your statements. You can quote me all day long and never find the quote of what you think I said, but didn't! So give it up.

Something needs to happen to snap you out of this endless loop of absurdity.

Your behavior has been that of an immature person or an imbecile or someone with intent to harass another. You're doing that, not I. I'm not personally attacking you, I'm describing how your behavior is making you appear and registering my desire for this to end. Your selected quotes of mine do not say what YOU insist they say. If you understood my viewpoint after I explained it to you the FIRST time, why the heck have you continued to harp on this over and over in the other thread.... and now drag it over to THIS thread to continue it on some more? From the beginning you misconstrued my statements to mean something that I did NOT say, then repeatedly kept insisting I was saying something that I did not say.

If I haven't made it clear enough yet, let me say that I consider this harassment, at this point, done in a subtle manner under a veil of supposed interest in my flashlight usage. And it started after I answered your question the FIRST time. Instead of dropping it, you continued to drag it on, effectively sidetracking another person's thread almost entirely. NOW, you decide to come over here and continue this form of subtle harrassment. 

What could possibly make you so obsessed with this after I clarified my position NUMEROUS times before? We were DONE with this long ago. But you can't seem to stop.

I clarified my stance numerous times patiently and thoroughly, repeatedly. What the heck do you want?

What does it take for you to get the message to drop it? 

I've reported this to David in hopes that perhaps he can convince you to move along and quit wasting the forum's time and bandwidth over this.


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

Gusto said:


> I'm interested in the Mini 123 in NW. I'm wondering if the loose thread issue is better than it was. :thinking: How are the threads on your Neutral Mini 123, DHart?



Gusto... sorry for that rediculous diversion... I'm back now! 

There isn't much play in the threads on my MiNi123, though just enough such that when the light is turned nearly far enough where it just engages, if you tweak it a little, it can jump through modes quickly, inadvertently. But to me this isn't troublesome. One cool thing is to have the head loosened just enough that just giving the light a little squeeze when it's in your hand can run it in momentary mode as well a cycling through the modes just by alternately squeezing and releasing the squeeze.

Basically, though, the light functions as it was designed to function and I'm fine with the threads. The output is gorgeous and BRILLIANT, running on AW 10440. I treat it only as a convenience light for minimal use tasks for the most part. If I intend to do much work with a light, or anything for a prolonged period of time, I usually just gab one of my 18650, 17670, or 14500 lights. 

For me, the Preon I and MiNi123 definitely serve as what I call "convenience lights" that is, lights that you carry when you don't typically have much need for a light other than for brief periods of time for "convenience".... and don't want the size or weight of a larger size model.


----------



## Gusto (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the response, I thought you may have missed my post. 

In response to the original post, I'll quickly tell you about my soon-to-be edc system. I do carry the Preon 2 in NW now and soon I will get the Zebralight H501w.

Preon 2 as a utility light (convenience) that is clipped to my pocket which I can quickly access for general tasks. H501w for several reasons that the Preon just doesn't do: extended runtime, moonlight mode, hands-free use (with included pocket clip), and the pure flood beam.

These two lights seem to make a great combo to handle many different situations. The Preon 2 has a very bright high mode and is quick to access. Anything it lacks, I believe the H501w compensates for, at least in the edc role. Just thought I'd share my thoughts.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 10, 2010)

DHart said:


> ... I just find that the standard size 14500 or 16340 lights are too bulky and heavy in the bottom of a pocket. Certainly do-able, but not as unobtrusive as I would like.



Maybe you should consider a different carry method? As recommended above I use a Tec Accessories P7 suspension clip and find I can carry a much bigger light and yet still be way more comfortable than anything bouncing around in the bottom of my pocket. Using this method thinner lights are more comfortable than fatter lights and length doesn't matter so much as long as it doesn't bottom out. My current fave is a MiNi AA hanging from the P7. I can't even feel it is there. But I have done Cr123 clicky lights like this as well and its pretty unobtrusive.


----------



## EZO (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, let me second the notion that this has been a great thread. I've enjoyed it, engaged with some very nice people and learned a few things. 

Couple thoughts and questions.

After hearing all the complaints about thread issues in the Quark mini series I almost didn't buy one but I ended up springing for a Mini CR2 and the threads are perfect......just the right amount of drag and smoothness for efficient operation. Love the thing. It finally dawned on me after years of reading message boards and reviews on the web that it's the folks who have problems with a product who tend to be more vocal and this can skew the impression of a product even if it's only a smaller percentage of the production run that has the issue. It's not that the issue isn't real but sometimes it needs to be taken with a grain of salt.

I too have had the mode skipping on the Mini others have mentioned. Then I stopped to consider the instructions again and discovered that if I actually wait the prescribed one second (or even two) it is less likely to skip modes than if I just give a quick back and forth twist. 

DHart, I know this question has probably been addressed elsewhere on CPF multiple times but rather than go on a scavenger hunt I'll just ask you. The finish on the Preon I looks like it could be sorta' slippery. An old cheap smooth finished light I had with a tail clicky would start to slip through your fingers when the tail switch was pressed if they were just a little sweaty or greasy. The Preon I with the tail clicky option has always seemed very appealing to me but 'til now I've shied away from it for lack of any knurling. What's your experience so far?


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 10, 2010)

DHart said:


> ...it looks like the Preon I came out as the winner for me with this specific application. Not that I really needed it that badly, already having an LF2XT...


 
I almost feel nervous quoting you - but I'm not on the phone or wearing glasses 

Anywho, how well do you feel the Preon I and LF2XT compare to each other? I've held both of these in high regard, giving the edge to the LiteFlux, but would love your input. With the clicky on the Preon I, are the sizes comparable? Which UI, beams, etc.,

Thanks, - Jas.


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow... great contributions, guys. Thanks for making this such a great thread.



Gusto said:


> Thanks for the response, I thought you may have missed my post.



Yeah, sorry for the rediculous diversion. :scowl:



Gusto said:


> In response to the original post, I'll quickly tell you about my soon-to-be edc system. I do carry the Preon 2 in NW now and soon I will get the Zebralight H501w.
> 
> Preon 2 as a utility light (convenience) that is clipped to my pocket which I can quickly access for general tasks. H501w for several reasons that the Preon just doesn't do: extended runtime, moonlight mode, hands-free use (with included pocket clip), and the pure flood beam.
> 
> These two lights seem to make a great combo to handle many different situations. The Preon 2 has a very bright high mode and is quick to access. Anything it lacks, I believe the H501w compensates for, at least in the edc role. Just thought I'd share my thoughts.



I think your set-up is excellent. The Preon is remarkably capable and so is the 501. (I have a 501 as well which I sometimes use to read by or when working on something where I need hands-free mobile illumination - great light for that!)

I'm going to get the AAAx2 body for my Preon I and see how that is clipped in a pocket. For the most part, though, for my daytime EDC use, the Preon I is more than sufficient in runtime and output (10440) to not need the second cell. But I can see that if traveling, having the second cell body would be very useful in case you needed to buy more batteries and could only get AAA alkalines... then you'd need the AAAx2 body if you wanted to still have that stellar output!



cave dave said:


> Maybe you should consider a different carry method? As recommended above I use a Tec Accessories P7 suspension clip and find I can carry a much bigger light and yet still be way more comfortable than anything bouncing around in the bottom of my pocket. Using this method thinner lights are more comfortable than fatter lights and length doesn't matter so much as long as it doesn't bottom out. My current fave is a MiNi AA hanging from the P7. I can't even feel it is there. But I have done Cr123 clicky lights like this as well and its pretty unobtrusive.



This is an excellent point indeed. I've resisted using clips on my lights for a long time... I just never felt the need as I was ok with them riding in the bottom of the pocket - until doing that with slacks/suit/loose type pockets. Jeans not bad at all as the pockets are smaller and closer to the body so the light has much less movement while walking. For me this quest is more associated with pants having larger, looser pocket designs - not so much so with jeans. You are absolutely right that a thin, lightweight AA, if hanging, is significantly less noticible in the pocket than riding at the bottom. The carry method does make ALL the difference. I'm thinking I will reconsider getting a P7 after reading all the positive comments about it.




EZO said:


> Yes, let me second the notion that this has been a great thread. I've enjoyed it, engaged with some very nice people and leaned a few things.
> 
> Couple thoughts and questions.
> 
> After hearing all the complaints about thread issues in the Quark mini series I almost didn't buy one but I ended up springing for a Mini CR2 and the threads are perfect......just the right amount of drag and smoothness for efficient operation. Love the thing. It finally dawned on me after years of reading message boards and reviews on the web that it's the folks who have problems with a product who tend to be more vocal and this can skew the impression of a product even if it's only a smaller percentage of the production run that has the issue. It's not that the issue isn't real but sometimes it needs to be taken with a grain of salt.



EZO... same here. I find the threads on my MiNi123 are just fine. Yes, you can make it squirrely with the modes if you get the twist point right at activation, rather than fully on or fully off. No big deal. Great light with AMAZING output, not only for it's size, but the output from the MiNi123 neutral tint on a 16340 li-ion equals that of my Malkoff M60 driven by two RCR123 li-ons in my ceiling bounce test. That's pretty wild!



EZO said:


> DHart, I know this question has probably been addressed elsewhere on CPF multiple times but rather than go on a scavenger hunt I'll just ask you. The finish on the Preon I looks like it could be sorta' slippery. An old cheap smooth finished light I had with a tail clicky would start to slip through your fingers when the tail switch was pressed if they were just a little sweaty or greasy. The Preon I with the tail clicky option has always seemed very appealing to me but 'til now I've shied away from it for lack of any knurling. What's your experience so far?



While some say the finish seems sort of rubbery and less slippery because of that I will say that in my experience the finish of the Preon is not so "rubbery" that it gives me good traction. For me, it's a pretty smooth finish. And it could be argued that when pushing the clicky, the light may tend to slip a little. But so far, in use, I haven't found it to be a problem, either. The clicky doesn't require much force, especially to change modes when just a soft touch to the side of the tailcap button is all that's required. I like this clicky a lot!




JA(me)S said:


> I almost feel nervous quoting you - but I'm not on the phone or wearing glasses



Jas... that is good! Makes my day.  Just don't try to twist my words around to say something other than what I meant and we're FINE! :devil: :thumbsup:



JA(me)S said:


> Anywho, how well do you feel the Preon I and LF2XT compare to each other? I've held both of these in high regard, giving the edge to the LiteFlux, but would love your input. With the clicky on the Preon I, are the sizes comparable? Which UI, beams, etc.,
> 
> Thanks, - Jas.



Right now my Preon I is getting much more attention than my LF2XT is. A good part of that is because of the newness of the Preon. The output with my Preon is significantly higher than that with my LF2XT.

The hotspot on the Preon is about twice the size of that with the LF2XT and the spill circle is about 50% larger on the Preon. Characteristics of the beams are similar, very soft edge between hotspot and spill, basically a beautiful floody light with a nice central emphasis. Tint wise, the LF2XT is creamier and more neutral while that of the Preon is colder (bluer in comparison). Seen on it's own (not with any side-by-side comparison) the tint on the Preon is fine and not overly cold, but in a side by side on a white surface you can easily see that the tint of the LF2XT is creamier, more neutral. For me, this is a case where the output of the Preon is significantly higher enough for me to not really miss the creamier tint of the LF2XT. AS we all know, creamier, more neutral tints generally equate to less output, all other factors being equal.

With the clicky, the Preon and the LF2XT are virtually the same size with tiny differences... Preon clicky button makes the Preon about 1/16" longer (negligible difference). The bezel diameter of the Preon is the same as the LF2XT, but the body of the Preon tapers as it moves back toward the tail, giving it a little slimmer profile there... kind of sexy, if that term can be applied to a flashlight! :laughing:

Obviously, the LF2XT is a much more sophisticated light. I love the instant low and instant max. I love the ramping. And the last level memory. I love the built in battery tester. And the creamy tint and beam. I don't use the complex programming interface of the light. Just the basic operations of the light as I mentioned in this paragraph are all I need from the light. 

And it is this last point (basic operations are all I need most of the time) that puts the Preon in the same overall level of usefulness to me - but at a much lower price point. For general use, the less sophisticated Preon meets my basic illumination needs about as well as the much more sophisticated LF2XT. Just my experience, others may vary.

As we all know, the perfect light for all times and all uses has not been devised and probably never will. "Different horses..." as the saying goes. I like all of these lights in different ways for different times, different needs, different pants (slacks vs. jeans), and sometimes just for the sake of something different for a few days.

=====
*
One other excellent option (with a bit more orientation toward throw) that is very small, very light weight, and quite potent is the LD01 running on a 10440 with a Streamlight Microstream clicky rear end. Good friend Kestrel turned me on to this combination and it's a really good one. Forward/momentary soft clicky with three levels, pocket clip, and brilliant output on 10440. Virtually identical size to Preon I with clicky, but a little more throw oriented due to XR-E emitter. Sweet!*


----------



## jorn (Sep 10, 2010)

The (safe) regulated LF2XT is dim compared to the direct driven preon1 on 3.7v. The first time i dropped 3.7v into my preon my jaw hit my knees. The closest thing i had to compare it with, was a aurora "900 lumen" p7 light. (It doesent come close to 900 lumens, but its quite bright.) The tiny preon looked almost as bright when celing bounce (eyeball) testing. I gave my Ti preon as gift to a friend that dropped by on his birthday:shakehead. Felt i had to give him something, something non 18650/cr123. I kept the LF2XT since it is a neutral one, and its way to advanced for a non flashoholic. I would have given him the liteflux if he was a "tekken combo expert", but his not
The ui on the liteflux is.. well you need a book to fully understand how to program it. I have had it on my keychain for a while and have learned some useful click combos, like mesuring the volage on the battery, switching between program ui and factory ui, ect. But everytime i click a wrong combo i worry that i have disabeled lo voltage protection or someting. Its a love hate thing The programmeble ui is so useful when you have programmed it to your liking. One million clicks, some cursewords, some hallelujas, and its done i a day This light does what you program it to do. If you would like a 5 mode strobe light, you can have 5 completly different strobes if you have the patiance to program it. I think you can program up to 6 different modes. i use only 3 modes.
In addition you got two standard shortcuts. Hold the button and it goes straight to max, when you relese it , it goes back to whatever you were using. click+hold and it goes directly into a annoing random strobe, that ramps the frequency.A evil self defense shortcut. If someone tries to make fun of you, and its to silly, or dead on to answer.. just blast them:devil: The preon strobe is to slow for this kind of use. When they are done laughing at you, you finally find strobe mode.

The factory ui on the liteflux is very similar to the old ramping nitecore d10. doubleclick for lo, click+click hold, for high, just click and hold and it will start ramping the brightness. 
My d10 ended up as a b.day gift too:shakehead My nephew snatced that one. He loves it btw. We rolled a a4 paper and taped it on "traffic cone" style. The purple tinted dimond dragon+ led makes it a cool looking non letal litttle light sable. That made his jaw drop. Dont make me put my sword on full power he once said


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

jorn said:


> The first time i dropped 3.7v into my preon my jaw hit my knees.



Yeah, I love that!



jorn said:


> The factory ui on the liteflux is very similar to the old ramping nitecore d10. doubleclick for lo, click+click hold, for high, just click and hold and it will start ramping the brightness.



Exactly! That's what I love about the LF2XT.. the D10 UI!  The complex programmability is too much for my (getting older) brain.


----------



## jorn (Sep 10, 2010)

DHart said:


> Exactly! That's what I love about the LF2XT.. the D10 UI!  The complex programmability is too much for my (getting older) brain.


The d10 ui and a neutral option were the reason i bought mine. After giving my d10 away, I really wanted a new one. The liteflux is smaller and neutral, it got to temting. The useful programming mode is a big plus when programmed. But i REALLY dont want to re program it. Thats the only thing i dont like about this light. Im scared that i will click the wrong combo in the wrong ui, and ruin my settings:hairpull:


----------



## Gusto (Sep 10, 2010)

EZO said:


> DHart, I know this question has probably been addressed elsewhere on CPF multiple times but rather than go on a scavenger hunt I'll just ask you. The finish on the Preon I looks like it could be sorta' slippery. An old cheap smooth finished light I had with a tail clicky would start to slip through your fingers when the tail switch was pressed if they were just a little sweaty or greasy. The Preon I with the tail clicky option has always seemed very appealing to me but 'til now I've shied away from it for lack of any knurling. What's your experience so far?



In regards to said scavenger hunt, here's a link you might find useful: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3261995&postcount=21

That last sentence is especially true. After some amount of use, oils do build up on the body of the light and make it quite slippery. I lather up some soap and water in my hands and kind of rub the preon down then rinse it off every 2 weeks or so. Doing this totally restores the grip. Kind of a nuisance, I suppose, but the Preon won't tear up your pocket over time and it looks very elegant. I see it as a "gentleman's light",  which is why I baby it and dread dropping it.


----------



## DHart (Sep 10, 2010)

Gusto said:


> the Preon won't tear up your pocket over time and it looks very elegant. I see it as a "gentleman's light",  which is why I baby it and dread dropping it.



Indeed, it is elegant and makes a perfect "gentleman's light".


----------



## kdaq (Sep 12, 2010)

DHart said:


> OK... then there's the new Lumapower "Trust".... DANG!


On a similar quest myself, I've been EDC'ing the Lumapower TRUST-1 for the better part of a week now. I'm very impressed - performance on 14500 is fantastic, and it's a solid little light. On top of that, biggest surprise to me is how much I like the stock clip.

I also have a Mini-123, and it certainly dropped my jaw the first time I popped an RCR in there. The TRUST-1 / 14500 matches the output level to my eye, but does so in a form-factor that I find much more usable. Highly recommended!


----------



## Font size (Sep 12, 2010)

kdaq said:


> The TRUST-1 / 14500 matches the output level to my eye


What are the spec's on that light?


----------



## DHart (Sep 12, 2010)

kdaq said:


> On a similar quest myself, I've been EDC'ing the Lumapower TRUST-1 for the better part of a week now. I'm very impressed - performance on 14500 is fantastic, and it's a solid little light. On top of that, biggest surprise to me is how much I like the stock clip.
> 
> I also have a Mini-123, and it certainly dropped my jaw the first time I popped an RCR in there. The TRUST-1 / 14500 matches the output level to my eye, but does so in a form-factor that I find much more usable. Highly recommended!



Thanks for that input, kdaq. I'm on a self-imposed flashlight buying moritorium at the moment, but that light will be on my radar... I especially like the comment about the clip... I'm much more clip aware now than I was when I didn't like using clips. Now I do! :thumbsup:

I don't like using the clips on any of my Quarks (though they're good quality clips) because they don't allow for deep pocket carry... the tailcap sticks out above the pocket. My preference is for clips like on the D10, where the flashlight is pretty much sitting entirely in the pocket. Obviously, many flashlight designs don't allow for a clip with deep pocket carry.


----------



## JA(me)S (Sep 13, 2010)

DHart and jorn,

Thanks for your thoughtful and considerate responses - if I had either one in my pocket right now, I would commend myself for making the right decision.

I picture myself extolling the virtues of the LF2XT to a friend at length and in great detail - even showing him my mini laminated operational flowchart (my imaginary friends are so patient). At the end of my little dissertation, he looks at me _and without saying a word_, pulls out his Preon (w/3.7v) points it at the sun and 'click' - makes all the shadows around us disappear...


----------



## DHart (Sep 13, 2010)

JA(me)S said:


> DHart and jorn,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughtful and considerate responses - if I had either one in my pocket right now, I would commend myself for making the right decision.
> 
> I picture myself extolling the virtues of the LF2XT to a friend at length and in great detail - even showing him my mini laminated operational flowchart (my imaginary friends are so patient). At the end of my little dissertation, he looks at me _and without saying a word_, pulls out his Preon (w/3.7v) points it at the sun and 'click' - makes all the shadows around us disappear...



That's a cool little vignette, JA(me)S! Makes me smile.


----------



## DHart (Sep 13, 2010)

cave dave said:


> Maybe you should consider a different carry method? As recommended above I use a Tec Accessories P7 suspension clip and find I can carry a much bigger light and yet still be way more comfortable than anything bouncing around in the bottom of my pocket. Using this method thinner lights are more comfortable than fatter lights and length doesn't matter so much as long as it doesn't bottom out. My current fave is a MiNi AA hanging from the P7. I can't even feel it is there. But I have done Cr123 clicky lights like this as well and its pretty unobtrusive.



Dave... thanks again for the suggestion. A fellow forumite kindly offered up a spare P-7 to me for the cost of shipping! I've sure met a lot of kind and generous folks here... wonderful people. Anyway, I accepted, but insisted on covering his cost on the clip. Should be here later this week.


----------



## DHart (Sep 13, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Cool, I'll keep an eye out for your post. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Nitecore EZAA R5, especially regarding the new UI.
> 
> Thanks



EZAA R5 review (exceptionally brief!)
Hey man, the EZAA R5 arrived today. And it'll be going back. Not sure if it's just my sample or they're all this way, but the output is low (EV 4.5 vs. EV 5.0 with the Preon R5 and my D10 R2 - as measured in ceiling bounce test all lights on li-ion power). A change of 1EV is equivalent to halving or doubling the measured output. So that makes the output of my EZAA R5 about 75% of the Preon R5. And the beam is a bit ringy... something I didn't expect of the XP-G emitter. The UI is, well, just ok. Head turning is easily done. Ramp speed is useable. Flashes at 50% and 100% are helpful. Honestly, I now know I'll never use this light! Just not "wowed" at all. However...

PREON I status report:
And still, the little red Preon I with clicky tailcap and 10440 is making me smile -big time- every time I handle it or turn it on. Big thumbs up on this little bugger! Fantastic little light with amazing output and a beautiful, very useful beam.


----------



## applevision (Sep 13, 2010)

DHart said:


> EZAA R5 review (exceptionally brief!)
> Hey man, the EZAA R5 arrived today. And it'll be going back. Not sure if it's just my sample or they're all this way, but the output is low (EV 4.5 vs. EV 5.0 with the Preon R5 and my D10 R2 - as measured in ceiling bounce test all lights on li-ion power). A change of 1EV is equivalent to halving or doubling the measured output. So that makes the output of my EZAA R5 about 75% of the Preon R5. And the beam is a bit ringy... something I didn't expect of the XP-G emitter. The UI is, well, just ok. Head turning is easily done. Ramp speed is useable. Flashes at 50% and 100% are helpful. Honestly, I now know I'll never use this light! Just not "wowed" at all. However...



Excellent mini-review. Clear, concise and with a strong opinion. This is the kind of review I LOVE because it really gives someone a sense that between a couple of options (in this case the Preon and the EZAA), where there is a clear winner (the Preon, of course!). Thanks, DHart.

-Applevision


----------



## DHart (Sep 13, 2010)

applevision said:


> Excellent mini-review. Clear, concise and with a strong opinion. *This is the kind of review I LOVE because it really gives someone a sense that between a couple of options (in this case the Preon and the EZAA) the EZAA is the clear winner.* Thanks, DHart.
> 
> -Applevision



Actually, the Preon I is the clear winner for me, but YMMV as they say.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 13, 2010)

DHart said:


> EZAA R5 review (exceptionally brief!)
> Hey man, the EZAA R5 arrived today. And it'll be going back. Not sure if it's just my sample or they're all this way, but the output is low (EV 4.5 vs. EV 5.0 with the Preon R5 and my D10 R2 - as measured in ceiling bounce test all lights on li-ion power). A change of 1EV is equivalent to halving or doubling the measured output. So that makes the output of my EZAA R5 about 75% of the Preon R5. And the beam is a bit ringy... something I didn't expect of the XP-G emitter. The UI is, well, just ok. Head turning is easily done. Ramp speed is useable. Flashes at 50% and 100% are helpful. Honestly, I now know I'll never use this light! Just not "wowed" at all. However...



Thanks DHart for the brief review, sorry it wasn't even close to what you expected. Lol, that was a long wait for such a disappointing performance. I wonder if your experience with the low output is isolated to your sample, or if it is the norm for the new EZAA R5? Was it just as bad with a L91 lithium battery?

It would be nice to hear from anyone else that has the new EZAA R5 to see if they have experienced the same.

Now you can divert the refund from your EZAA R5, and get the JETBeam BK135A.


----------



## Gusto (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello again, DHart.  I'm still a newb at flashoholism and as such, I just found out about the Lummi Raw lights... wow, these things look 

I'm curious to hear thoughts about the Raw Ti/NS/SS in this role of ridiculously bright and compact edc. It seems to be just about perfect, albeit a tad pricey. Maybe I'll start saving for the Raw Ti. :naughty: I certainly wouldn't have any durability anxieties about it.

http://www.lummi.co.uk/Raw_Ti.html


----------



## DHart (Sep 14, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Thanks DHart for the brief review, sorry it wasn't even close to what you expected. Lol, that was a long wait for such a disappointing performance. I wonder if your experience with the low output is isolated to your sample, or if it is the norm for the new EZAA R5? Was it just as bad with a L91 lithium battery?
> 
> It would be nice to hear from anyone else that has the new EZAA R5 to see if they have experienced the same.
> 
> Now you can divert the refund from your EZAA R5, and get the JETBeam BK135A.



Ya know, even if the output was closer to what I would expect from an R5 and the beam was not at all ringy, this light just doesn't inspire me at all. Sorry to say. I just don't need another light that will wind up in the drawer that's already too full! I've got my RMA# and back it will go.

BK135 is now a closer possibility, mostly because I love the LOOK!... but my D10's are just so sweet, I don't know. :shrug: It's hard for any AA light to measure up to the D10, that's why they're so high on the "Flashaholic's MUST HAVE list" on CPF.

But amazingly, and I mean, REALLY... the Preon I with a clicky tailcap and 10440 is STILL rocking my world! Great price, amazing light. Highly recommended! I'm not sure I want any more 123 or AA lights (I do have a bunch of those already.) Between the Preon I and a couple of D10 R2s and a bunch of Quarks and a couple Litefluxes... this guy's pretty content for the moment. 

Looking forward to pocket clips for my D10's! That will make a huge difference in "carry-ability" of the D10 and I love that the D10 clip allows full/deep pocket carry. D10 R2 is a force to be reckoned with - superb UI and great output/beam. The BK still lives a bit in the shadow of the D10, for me, I must say. Too bad about the D11. That's why I ordered a second D10 R2 while I still could.


----------



## DHart (Sep 14, 2010)

Gusto said:


> Hello again, DHart.  I'm still a newb at flashoholism and as such, I just found out about the Lummi Raw lights... wow, these things look
> 
> I'm curious to hear thoughts about the Raw Ti/NS/SS in this role of ridiculously bright and compact edc. It seems to be just about perfect, albeit a tad pricey. Maybe I'll start saving for the Raw Ti. :naughty: I certainly wouldn't have any durability anxieties about it.
> 
> http://www.lummi.co.uk/Raw_Ti.html



Hey man... I looked at the Lummis last year and while I thought they looked pretty cool, for some reason I just wasn't motivated enough to pounce on one. No doubt they're great lights that one would probably love. But somehow, I'm just not "there" on ordering one.

And I may look crazy for saying this, yet again, but I'm in a Preon I clicky/10440 daze right now and totally thrilled with it. For $37 plus $11 for the clicky tailcap... that's an amazing little powerhouse with a nice clicky UI, for not much money really, considering the prodigious output and the wonderful beam. Kind of where I'm at right now, I guess... :shrug:

I'm just not the guy to ask about the Lummis at the moment.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 14, 2010)

DHart said:


> But amazingly, and I mean, REALLY... the Preon I with a clicky tailcap and 10440 is STILL rocking my world!
> 
> I love the clicky, though mine seems to be a bit erratic in that sometimes it takes some presses to get it to change modes. Seems if I rotate the metal clicky cap a little bit I can get it to work properly for a while. Either the Preon clicky design isn't quite ready for prime time just yet, or I got a wonky one. Still, I love it. Anyone else have any issues with the Preon clicky operation?



DHart... It's good to hear your so pleased, and enjoying your new red Preon 1. 

Did you ever get the clicky tailcap on your Preon 1 to work properly? 

Just wondering as you say, if you got a wonky one, or if maybe the clicky tailcap doesn't work as well on the 1A Preon.


----------



## DHart (Sep 14, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> DHart... It's good to hear your so pleased, and enjoying your new red Preon 1.
> 
> Did you ever get the clicky tailcap on your Preon 1 to work properly?
> 
> Just wondering as you say, if you got a wonky one, or if maybe the clicky tailcap doesn't work as well on the 1A Preon.



Starchaser... it seems that I didn't have the tailcap screwed on tightly enough. Ever since it screwed it down good and tight, it runs flawlessly.

I get nothing from 4Sevens for my evangelism, but I like spreading my enthusiasm when I'm enjoying it. If anyone is looking for a really small, really potent, really exciting pocket light, may I recommend a Preon I with a clicky tailcap running on a 10440! Your existing pocket lights may suddenly start feeling just slightly under-appreciated. 

P.S. Toss in a AAAx2 Preon body with your order and have a AAAx2 pen light extrordinaire when you want it, or a single AAA torch when you want that.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 14, 2010)

DHart said:


> Starchaser... it seems that I didn't have the tailcap screwed on tightly enough. Ever since it screwed it down good and tight, it runs flawlessly.



Thanks DHart... good to hear that its working properly. I think adding the clicky tailcap was a great idea, and no twisting... just what you wanted. :thumbsup:

Nothing wrong with spreading enthusiasm, and letting everyone know when your really happy with a new light.

Sounds like your "New pocket light quest was a big success!"


----------



## DHart (Sep 14, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Thanks DHart... good to hear that its working properly. I think adding the clicky tailcap was a great idea, and no twisting... just what you wanted. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nothing wrong with spreading enthusiasm, and letting everyone know when your really happy with a new light.
> 
> Sounds like your "New pocket light quest was a big success!"



Yes, I am very happy with how things turned out. I'm actually surprised that it came out as it did with the Preon I totally captivating me. Today I'm ordering a yellow Preon I with clicky for my wife... she loves mine and wants one of her own!  Preon par-tay!


----------



## kdaq (Sep 15, 2010)

Font size said:


> What are the spec's on that light?


Specs can be found in the Lumapower TRUST-1 announcement thread.

Sorry for my slow reply on this - don't mean to derail the current conversation!


----------



## Font size (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Test shots - Lumapower TRUST-1*

Has anyone seen comparison shots with the Lumapower TRUST-1, up against last years lights like the EZAA?


kdaq said:


> Specs: Lumapower TRUST-1.


Is there a link?


----------



## kdaq (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't know of any CPF TRUST-1 reviews yet, but take a look at Illumination Gear's comparison page. Really tiny beamshot pics, but hey it's something.


----------



## applevision (Sep 16, 2010)

DHart said:


> Actually, the Preon I is the clear winner for me, but YMMV as they say.



Ugh! Uf! My kids interrupted the post and I hastily posted it! Please see corrected version above...


----------



## DHart (Sep 16, 2010)

applevision said:


> Ugh! Uf! My kids interrupted the post and I hastily posted it! Please see corrected version above...


Hey no problem, man... I had a feeling that was probably a typo.

When it came down to it, it was mostly a comparison of the Preon 1 to the MiNi123 and the Preon 1 with clicky tailcap has become a clear winner by a huge margin. The EZAA R5 was definitely a no-go for me (I returned it.)

I like the little MiNi123, but honestly, I don't see myself using it much. As expected, the twisting is just not a UI I prefer. For this application (very small & light) the Preon is about as bright as the MiNi123 R4 neutral, but with the clicky tailcap is significantly quicker and easier to use and, of course, it's a LOT smaller/lighter. It's also a LOT more fun to play with!  Only downside is run time is likely to be less, but in a convenience light light this one, I only use it for relatively brief periods of time anyway, so runtime is not a big deal for this application.


----------

